# Salmon pink birdeater & Indian ornamental



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

Hi does anyone here have either of these spiders? I am thinking about getting them out so would welcome any comments about them.
Cheers


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

I love Salmon pink birdeaters (L.parahybana), mine's about 6inches legspan and sits out all day, a good display spider : victory:
Here's my adult female:
















She's slightly aggressive and skittish, I wouldn't recommend handling them.
I haven't kept an indian ornamental, but I know they're very pretty 
Sam : victory:


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> I love Salmon pink birdeaters (L.parahybana), mine's about 6inches legspan and sits out all day, a good display spider : victory:
> Here's my adult female:
> 
> 
> ...


 
She is lovely will have to upload my picts, mine is about 8" still waiting for it to molt, the indians are very pretty but have heard they can be agressive which is why its still in its tank lol


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

:lol2: From what I've heard, maybe best to keep the ornamental in the tank :lol: They have quite potent venom, so you probably wont want to risk getting bitten. 
I know a couple of people who have they're salmon pinks out, I think it really depends on the individual spider : victory:
:lol2: Am waiting for mine to moult too, she hasn't eaten for nearly a year! mg:


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Isn't anything with 'ornamental' in its name considered aggressive, fast and with more potent venom?

I'm not sure mind...can't say i'd handle any T's though unless it was really needed considering the risk to yourself and the T, each to their own mind. 

But then I've seen people handling P.Murinus on youtube and they are about as frightening as T's come :lol2:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

ornamental spiders are specific to the family Poecilotheria, they are all considered ornamental.
They can cause some nasty reactions to bites, in the extreme its put people into a coma (P pederseni)

Generally, if you leave them, you got no risk.
They arent aggressive, but nervous which can make them unpredictable.
Some people do hold them, but its at the risk of the person and the spider


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for that, maybe one day i will get them out will post a pict when i do, have handled my mexican red knee lots of times and she is so friendly. Lets hope the other 2 have the same temperment :lol2:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

seriously though, you need to read and research into the potency of Poecilotheria sp. if you plan to interact with it.
I occasionally have handled most of mine, i dont think its detremental if done correctly with all thought over the spdiers safety as apposed to your own, it is your risk after all
I would rather hold a huge theraphosa blondi - goliath rather than a 3+inch pokie.. and trust me i have done both, lol


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> seriously though, you need to read and research into the potency of Poecilotheria sp. if you plan to interact with it.
> I occasionally have handled most of mine, i dont think its detremental if done correctly with all thought over the spdiers safety as apposed to your own, it is your risk after all
> I would rather hold a huge theraphosa blondi - goliath rather than a 3+inch pokie.. and trust me i have done both, lol


Thanks i will, and yes i agree the spiders safety must come first.:2thumb:


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*I have 2 Salmon Pinks and they are both quite skittish. Our larger one has been handled and was fine. Got some slings on the way too. They are a lovely display spider. Our smaller one eats like there's no tomorrow, but not the big 'un. He eats bugger all! :?*

*They are very easy to care for. Like their substrate dry and a nice hide, not that mine ever use it.*

*Madam Octa - 6" LS - probable male so poss name change at next moult*
*







*









*Lily - 3 1/2" LS - female - waste disposal unit :lolsign:*


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

Wow they are lovely. Mine is an eating machine too i drop the food in and she can catch it as it falls past her. Seeing that pict with yours on your hand really makes me want to hold mine.....maybe tomorrow will be a good day. Cant wait now.
Have you ever been bitten by a spider.....want to know what to expect :lol2:


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

900fireblade900 said:


> Wow they are lovely. Mine is an eating machine too i drop the food in and she can catch it as it falls past her. Seeing that pict with yours on your hand really makes me want to hold mine.....maybe tomorrow will be a good day. Cant wait now.
> Have you ever been bitten by a spider.....want to know what to expect :lol2:


*Isn't my hand :lolsign: I don't have man hands :lol2:*

*Nope, never been bitten, nor wanna be. Isn't so nice from a Para. Heard of someone going to hospital and still having muscle spasms after 6 months :?*

*Yeah, Lily catches anything before it hits the floor, but not Octa. They are lovely spids. Also have a L.klugi, which will hopefully be a nice display T too. *


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

oops sorry :lol2:
Found a pict of my red knee








Will have to get my other picts on here


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

900fireblade900 said:


> oops sorry :lol2:
> Found a pict of my red knee
> 
> 
> ...


*Ooooh, lovely. I have 3 Red Knees, if you wanna see lol. Lovely spid. Is your arm? :lol2:*


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

Yes its my arm :lol2:
Lets see your picts pls


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Okie dokie.*

*Here is Mimi - juve female*
*







*

*Mario - poss female so maybe name change at next moult*
*







*

*El Guapo - sling*


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

That last one is soooo cute. Might have to name change mine after next molt too wont be too hard though it is called charlotte at the min so it might become a charlie :lol2:


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Lol. My sis' Chile is called Charlotte too. I have 12 t's now, with more slings on the way. Tut, tut. *


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

I want to get a baby spider and watch it grow not sure if i will be allowed any more though....so not fair :lol2:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Used to have a large female Salmon Pink. She was very nice to keep and pretty big. Got some slings coming soon hopefully so fingers crossed they are like my big old girl used to be.


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

Willenium said:


> Used to have a large female Salmon Pink. She was very nice to keep and pretty big. Got some slings coming soon hopefully so fingers crossed they are like my big old girl used to be.


*Just keep nagging, or just come home with it :lol2:*

*Will, we getting 5 each from Mary? Haven't heard how many I'm getting.*


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Mary is giving them all to me :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


I got a juvie L. Parahybana from the Kettering show about 6 weeks ago, since I'v had her home I'v never seen her out on display!! she just sits in her hide all day every day.

I also have a sri lankan ornamental (P. Fasciata), I wont be handling mine, she is quick and tempremental !!


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

pumpkinette said:


> *Nope, never been bitten, nor wanna be. Isn't so nice from a Para. Heard of someone going to hospital and still having muscle spasms after 6 months :?*


 
A bite from an L. parahybana is painful because of the size of the fangs but is no worse than a bee sting due to the venom being mild. Para's are more likely to kick hair than bite.

A bite from a Pokie (ornamental) is something to be wary of though. It has far more potent venom and the effects can be pretty awful from what I've read.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I own both, well, not parahybana atm but have klugi and have owned parahybana. I'm going to be breeding my indian ornamentals (Poecilotheria regalis) once the male matures  
I find the pokies to be very shy, the slightest movement on the tank means they shoot off and hide! They are stunning though!
The parahybana are always out in the open, eat loads and look lovely.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Becky said:


> The parahybana are always out in the open, eat loads and look lovely.


Try telling that to my parahybana!! :lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Hahaha yeah well living with you is it any wonder it wants to hide? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Becky said:


> Hahaha yeah well living with you is it any wonder it wants to hide? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Cheeky!! 

I know spiders that would pay to live with me!!


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

pumpkinette said:


> *Just keep nagging, or just come home with it :lol2:*
> 
> *Will, we getting 5 each from Mary? Haven't heard how many I'm getting.*


Ah we'll just have to wait on Mary to give us the go ahead. Would be good if they're ready when you come down to see Bex as we can all meet as well as pick up a bunch of spiders  Speaking of which, think Bex spoke to you about another sling I wanted which I'm sure she can go into details about but don't really want to post on here in case it's a secret hehe


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Jamie said:


> Cheeky!!
> 
> I know spiders that would pay to live with me!!


 
No, u do the paying! :lol2:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Well just had a closer look at my parahybana, and it has moulted!! exciting times! Still cant see it properly due to it hiding away but it does look a lot bigger, legs look chunky!!

thats 2 moults in a few days!! just the klugi to go now!!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Yaaaaaay  now get it sexed when it gets kicked out


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm guessing female :Na_Na_Na_Na: legs look really chunky for the size of the spider!!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Another girl... tut lol

Got some more pairing (and hopefully mating!) to do at some point, plus u gotta come get your spiderling!


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Had a text from my mate last night. He says his parahybana was moulting too. Texted me today and told me his Red Rump is also moulting.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

iv always wondered about that.iv often found that the species i have multiple of seem to molt around the same time as each other...well they did.. aint got any multiples 'cept Pamphos atm... and they did last time, even though there was a significant size difference


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

My indian ornamental molted 2 weeks ago and my does she look nice now. Just noticed the salmon pink has a nice gray bald spot on her back so hopefully not too long to wait for that one....cant wait so see her after her molt


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

900fireblade900 said:


> My indian ornamental molted 2 weeks ago and my does she look nice now. Just noticed the salmon pink has a nice gray bald spot on her back so hopefully not too long to wait for that one....cant wait so see her after her molt


*I bet she'll look even more fab after her moult. Bet your Indian Ornamental is lovely too. Any pics? *


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

Will up load some to my computer now for you...


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Can't see any of them :?*


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

hmmm strange.... i can see them on here....:werd: will try to post them again.....


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I cant see them either!


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Ah, finally!

very nice!! :2thumb:


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks got there in the end......:2thumb:


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Ooooh, pretty spids. Very, very nice :no1:*


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

Beast had her first mouse last night had great fun coaxing her to eat, was great to watch, the only thing is she is still eating it??? Is this normal, been chewing on it for 24 hours now.....
Here are some picts not great im afraid.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

A mouse is a large meal so she'll have it for a while. Bless her she looks happy hehe

My adult fem regalis kicked her moult out today so i shall now let my male mature and hopefully get some babies!


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

Would love to breed them but i woild be too worried the female would kill my male, not really got the first idea where to start....:lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Probably best not to start with pokies then lol

You're not far from me! Should come down and watch when i pair some


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

What about mexican red knees? Any advice would be great :2thumb:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Got a pair? 
Male must obviously be mature. i.e have hooks and emboli. And the female must have a bigger carapace than the male.


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

Not yet not sure what sex i have at the min :lol2: hope to know after the next molt. Then i hope to get another, if i get one now i know i will end up with 2 of the same sex....:lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

:lol2:

I love the smithi's. I have bought 5 smithi so far and i've had 4 males!! But, i do finally have a juvenile pair now  hehehe


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

Hee hee, guess thats one way i can build up my collection :lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

:lol2:

Spiderlings boost it up a lot! 
You should come see my guys one day  I'm only in Bedfordshire.


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

That would be great.


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

No problemo! Got msn?


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

Becky said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I love the smithi's. I have bought 5 smithi so far and i've had 4 males!!


*Awww, hun, that must be terrible :lol2:*


----------



## 900fireblade900 (May 25, 2008)

Becky said:


> No problemo! Got msn?


Got yahoo messenger, just sent my email address via pm


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

amazing photos yu have i have a 4.5 month old salmon pinkand he has a very healthy appetite but loves his bark hide hes dug him self in lol
he is fine luckily hes dugs upto the side of the tank so i can see him lol hes about 2.5 inchs long :2thumb:
never have held him and i dont kow if i should , also have a ginat white knee , hes 9 months old malted 4 days ago and hes amazing and now about 2 inchs :mf_dribble: , is this normal for a salmon ink to burrow and stay in it hide , would be great to know , thankyou :flrt:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

I have 3 LP slings they bulldoze their pots and seem to like doing "housework" lol
They have barricaded them self inside their hides with eco earth over the entrance...They always seem to be busy doing something.

That i will say about mine is they dont seem to be growing much, my G pulchra is much bigger and they are apparently the slow growing type.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

lol random thread! Dug up after a year and a half!


----------

